# Nike kaiju 2011 vs 2012



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Powderbrah said:


> Is there any difference between the 2011 and 2012 nike kaiju? Thinking of picking up these bad boys but dont want to drop 350 on a new pair of boots


I was wondering the same thing because there is a shop about 35min away from me that has the 2011's in my size on sale for $249.00. Any input would be great.


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

Only color way changes according to the owner at my local shop. Almost bought the 2011 too but they didn't have them in size 10... ended up with the zoom force 1


----------

